# Asparagus Crab Meat Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tbsp butter
2 tbsp flour
1 2/3 cup milk
1/4 cup grated cheddar cheese
1/4 cup grated swiss cheese
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
24 cooked asparagus spears
1 lb crab meta
grated panesan cheese

melt butter in sauce pan and stir in flour. Gradually add milk and stir until thick and smooth. Add cheddar and swiis cheese and stir until melted. Add seasonings. Place asparagus in 2 qt casserole. Place crab meat over top the cover with cheese sauce. Sprinkle with parmesan then bake at 375 degs for about 30 mins. Serve over rice or noodles.


----------

